# Who going to Canada?



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone else going to Canada this year? I know with gas prices and the economy some aren't. We are still going in a month. I know I talked to the people who own the motel we stay at and they are normally turning people away at this time. And they still arent full at this point. What is everyone else hearing?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Last I heard...gas was $5.32/U.S. gal.!!!!!!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Good thing we use diesal! Nothing like paying more then 6 a gallon for fuel! If you split it up 4 ways it isnt so bad though!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Diesel is more expensive than gas here.
Gas is 1.25/liter or about 4.40 per American gallon.
A Canadian gallon is 5.62 or there abouts.
Don't let that stop you though.
How much is gas is ND?

Canuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Still going. I would never miss it. Just had to tighten the belt a little this summer.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Just had to tighten the belt a little this summer.


Pleasure boating was put on hold this summer as was the fishing trips. 5 dollar gas is going to sting once we get across but after that first flock of rosses comes flipping in it won't matter. :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I thought you cant shoot rossies in canada..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

BeekBuster said:


> I thought you cant shoot rossies in canada..


Only in the spring season.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

he didn't say he was gonna shoot them. 

Alex


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ref said:


> Last I heard...gas was $5.32/U.S. gal.!!!!!!!!


Just checked and it looks like its now around 1.29/litre which equals about $4.87 a US gallon..

If you wanted to make it look a little better figure the exchange rate it and it would be about $4.50 
It would be nice if the US dollar would get a little stronger...

I sure hope to be able to get up there again this year. :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Ref said:
> 
> 
> > Last I heard...gas was $5.32/U.S. gal.!!!!!!!!
> ...


Isntt the exchange rate almost one to one? Or like $1.00:1.02?

What are you trying to pull here X2Cluck?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

$1 US dollar = $1.06 Can Dollar today


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

USSapper said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > Ref said:
> ...


Just trying to help justify the high prices of going to Canuckville..(It worked on the wife) 

Right now 1.00 us gets you 1.06 CDN. It was about 1.11 two weeks ago


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Right now 1.00 us gets you 1.06 CDN. It was about 1.11 two weeks ago


No kidding, 1.11? Someone could have made some quick change had they invested in that, thats a quick 10% money back in a short time


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Do you guys exchange US for CND funny money before spending it up there? Last year it was like we were handing them toilet paper when we used US dollars.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep I always change my money over before going up. Saves the hassle..


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Do you guys exchange US for CND funny money before spending it up there? Last year it was like we were handing them toilet paper when we used US dollars.


Funny money, Toilet paper? :evil: :eyeroll:

Please explain.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nickle ditch said:


> kaiserduckhelm said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys exchange US for CND funny money before spending it up there? Last year it was like we were handing them toilet paper when we used US dollars.
> ...


I think it was in reference to the weak US dollar last year. And hey! You guys call your money loonies and toonies anyway.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> I think it was in reference to the weak US dollar last year. And hey! You guys call your money loonies and toonies anyway.


Yep.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

What are the dates everyone is going?


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was in reference to the weak US dollar last year. And hey! You guys call your money loonies and toonies anyway.
> ...


OK


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I am looking to go this year but with all my buddies busy scheduale they cant go. I have a good decoy spread and am looking to join up and go with some guys. If any one is intrested let send me a PM.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does anyone know the diesel price up in canada?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.saskatoongasprices.com/index.aspx?fuel=D


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I do is pay almost everything with a CC. This way you get the exact exchange rate. Then I hit a bank to exchange $$ or hit an ATM. Again exact exchange rate. No hassle at resturaunts trying to figure out exchange rates and what not.


----------



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

We are headed out Sept 23rd to Manitoba for 5 days to focus primarily on Cranes and we will also set up for Lessers and some snows if they are around. He head back up again in Mid October for the main migration of snows and mallards. I can't wait. Getting packed up and ready.

Shig


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

looks to me that diesel is cheaper than gas up there. About time at least one country has the pricing right............


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

What is the cost for a waterfowl liscense in sak. This year?


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I forgot to get my passport this year so I guess I'm not going to be able to go. :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

mnbirdhunter said:


> I forgot to get my passport this year so I guess I'm not going to be able to go. :ticked:


You do not need a passport this year unless you are flying.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Gooseman678 said:


> What is the cost for a waterfowl liscense in sak. This year?


When all said and done about $140.00


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought they changed it this year so that you do need your passport even if driving... well if that's the case I guess I have some planning to do.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

mnbirdhunter said:


> I thought they changed it this year so that you do need your passport even if driving... well if that's the case I guess I have some planning to do.


It was postponed another year..You will need a certified copy of your birth certificate though.

more info here:
http://www.dhs.gov/xtrvlsec/crossingborders/index.shtm


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Can somone describe to me why sascatchewan is so much better then nodak? besides bag limits and such. Is there just that many more birds, are the birds dumber because of less hunting pressure, or is it the landscape (i know your still in a feild) but just the feeling of being in the middle of nowhere? Im dying to make my first trip there.


----------



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

Leaving in 23 days 18 hours and 47 minutes but whose counting. I just talk to a farmer 1 hour from Saskatoon and harvest is going slow with occassional showers and lots of dew. They only have 10 percent of their crops off. Apparently they have geese in the area as part of the time they are chasing them off the swaths. They had some hail in the area on some pea fields and the geese are concentrated there. Sounds like they have good numbers of birds around as they mentioned they would love to have us up there right now. It sounds like it has started.

Still counting.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

hey beekbuster, don't think that just because you cross the border it gets easier. you still have to do your homework just like anywhere else. it is not an automatic limit like most people think. believe me there are plenty of hunters. it is just that some choose to go there and others choose to stay on this side of the border. good luck this fall.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Like 6162rk said, it still requires homework. I think dblkluk's vehicle put on over 2000 miles scouting last fall checking out some new areas.

It is rewarding when it all comes together. And you do get to order poutine everywhere you go (I probably put on some weight every trip). 8)


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

we do about 3,000 every year.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Like 6162rk said, it still requires homework. I think dblkluk's vehicle put on over 2000 miles scouting last fall checking out some new areas.
> 
> It is rewarding when it all comes together. And you do get to order poutine everywhere you go (I probably put on some weight every trip). 8)


Yep.. and that was just scouting..

Didn't include getting there and getting home.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I am budgeting for 4,000 miles this year with two rigs. I think the outcome of the homework is a little more rewarding for me in Canada plus its just cool to be in an area that has so much to offer. The fields are HUGE the towns are small and the women are few and far between(always one or two every trip to look at). Birds are there if you look and farmers are some of the nicest I have met. Stubble is tall (except peas). Always a moose or two around. Always on dirt roads. Molson is good beer and gravy with fries rock. Heaven if you ask me. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I Figure around 3,000 miles when we get up there. That is what Sundays are good for. Nothing like running through two tanks of diesal a sunday!!! Beek Buster it isnt better it is just nice to take a nice long trip with family and friends. Some of the stupid stuff that gets said in the truck on the way up and the dogs acting like idiots is great too!!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

JuvyPimp said:


> I am budgeting for 4,000 miles this year with two rigs. I think the outcome of the homework is a little more rewarding for me in Canada plus its just cool to be in an area that has so much to offer. The fields are HUGE the towns are small and the women are few and far between(always one or two every trip to look at). Birds are there if you look and farmers are some of the nicest I have met. Stubble is tall (except peas). Always a moose or two around. Always on dirt roads. Molson is good beer and gravy with fries rock. Heaven if you ask me. :beer:


That brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds like it would be like livin the dream Juvypimp... Im pretty sure our group is going to make it up there next year, just diggin up some info to look forward too. :beer:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey BUCKY are you comming up this year?
I should be there starting OCT 5 going Solo and maybe a few Guest shoots


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Mach, I'll be in the same general area Oct. 1-12.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Gas just spiked, and I mean spiked, to $ 1.49.9 a liter in Winnipeg last night. What is that $ 5.69C per US gallon (3.8 L?)?

Canuck


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Bucky
Give me a PM
I want to know your objectives


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

:idiot: I can't make it North of the Border this year. Sucks!


----------

